# Author Satisfaction - Traditional vs. Self



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 11, 2014)

An interesting study on the satisfaction of authors  regarding traditional publishing & self-publishing. Perhaps the grim tales of ruthless & conniving traditional publishers are a bit overblown.

http://www.digitalbookworld.com/201...lishing-horror-stories-author-survey-results/


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 11, 2014)

yeah... this is kinda where I am right now.  I have a book, it's almost finished and ready to be submitted, but it's 140k words.  I might be able to trim it up but small press won't look at that length and I'm not going to be able to market myself.  I just don't do well at that sort of thing.

So, looking at this article... it kinda sounds like maybe to be really _satisfied_, authors ought to:  Write a really great book, send it out to a big publisher, get them to eat it up and beg on their knees for more, and demand their desires for artistic vision be adhered to in the process of editing and cover-making.   

I wonder what the "answers" pertained to, because "dissatisfied" means a lot of things.  For one writer, investing $400 on their own cover might irk them.  But, it's a no-brainer that if you're self-publishing, you need to spend that money (or have some really cool friends).

That's kinda my problem with polls like this, where the answers and information is so limited.  I wonder what aspects specifically dissatisfied people.  For instance, were they unhappy with their indie publisher's marketing strategy because their book fell into  genre they didn't anticipate?  Or was it because they thought it would be out in B&N and then it wasn't?  There are a lot of variables here that weren't specifically discussed in the article.  

I know interviews only show the side of one writer at a time but it's helpful to get specifics.  Thanks for posting the link though, there are other similar articles in there I may come back and read.


----------



## psychotick (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

Probably much like what we should have expected so I'm not really taken aback by the results. A little surprised perhaps that the trade pubbed didn't do better in the satisfaction which they felt at being promoted by their publishers - I would have thought that this was one of trade pubbing's strengths. They did do better in their income satisfaction which seemed about right. I think too many indies write their book, put it out there and then wait for the millions to roll in.

However for me the most telling stats were the ones that weren't there. The wannabie trade pubbed who spend year after year submitting to agents and getting either nothing, or form letters back. I can't imagine that they feel particularly satisfied with their lot. I know I didn't.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Feb 21, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> An interesting study on the satisfaction of authors  regarding traditional publishing & self-publishing. Perhaps the grim tales of ruthless & conniving traditional publishers are a bit overblown.
> 
> How Common Are Traditional Publishing Horror Stories?Ã¢€”Author Survey Results | Digital Book World



I participated in that survey - and I'm not sure I agree with their conclusions. The questions were written in such a way that they would make everyone disgruntle even when they are not.  For instance, I'm happy with the sales of my books...but when asked would I want more...of course.

So yeah they conclude "Overall, authors were not very satisfied with their experiences."  When in fact it's more a matter of when asked, everyone would always want more.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Feb 21, 2014)

psychotick said:


> However for me the most telling stats were the ones that weren't there. The wannabie trade pubbed who spend year after year submitting to agents and getting either nothing, or form letters back. I can't imagine that they feel particularly satisfied with their lot. I know I didn't.



Very true - but most of the questions - like how satisfied they are with their editing wouldn't apply.  I do think the survey should have "branched" for the aspiring authors and ask them a different set of data.


----------



## Blind Dragon (Apr 19, 2014)

So far I have only tried self publishing.  I am with Paragon Publishing.  They do a very proftional hob.  But it costs Â£300.  Self Publishing, Book Printing and Publishing Online - Lulu you can do all of thier stuff for free if you know what you are doing.  If how ever like me you are blind it can sometimes be best to get a lot of help even if it dose costs.  My book is on Amaxon it is called Dragon Fire Side Tailes.  Look at to see what a proftional hjob they can do even if you do not buy it.  If you want to see what can be dun please look up my joint book with my brother Wizard Bound.


----------



## Chilari (Apr 22, 2014)

Blind Dragon said:


> So far I have only tried self publishing.  I am with Paragon Publishing.



If you're with a publishing company, that'd be small press publishing, not self publishing. Self publishing means you do it all yourself, so unless you own Paragon Publishing and use it to make your books look traditionally published rather than self-published (as a few readers avoid self-pubbers) then either you're with a small press or someone is ripping you off.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 22, 2014)

Chilari said:


> If you're with a publishing company, that'd be small press publishing, not self publishing. Self publishing means you do it all yourself, so unless you own Paragon Publishing and use it to make your books look traditionally published rather than self-published (as a few readers avoid self-pubbers) then either you're with a small press or someone is ripping you off.



It sounded to me like Paragon Publishing is a vanity press.

I think that, in general, such services are probably rip offs.  On the other hand, there could possibly be such companies in existence that provide a useful service.  Instead of having to find editors and an artist yourself, you contract them to do it for you.  Again, in theory, I think that could be good if you want to self publish but don't want to handle as much of the business side of things.

That being said, I think, most likely, Blind Dragon got ripped off.


----------

